# Iron Chef Leaving?



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So most of you have seen The Next Iron Chef of America show. Well there are roomers that Bobby Flay is leaving or Mario Batali is leaving. 

Anyone have the inside news?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

It would be a shame to see either leave really. I suspect Morimoto most likely but thats just a hunch.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I heard that Morimoto was retiring, so they decided to make a competition out of replacing him. 

Stands to reason. He's been doing the Iron Chef thing a long time. Ten years in Japan, and several more on the American Version. 

Speaking of Morimoto, anyone seen his new book, "The New Art of Japanese Cooking?" It's a real winner.


----------



## jet (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope not…Morimoto is my favorite on that show.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

He hasnt battled for so long. I cant remember the last time i saw him battle. It could be that hes leaving if its true that he wants to retire but i have heard mario was leaving. Who knows.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I dimly remember hearing that Kat Cora was opening one or more new restaurants; that wouldn't leave her much time for the show.


----------



## chamo (Oct 2, 2007)

I think they are all leaving....or at least they wish can leave the show...


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Cat cora just joined the show like a year ago maybe not even. A season. I love that woman. haha. Nah its one of the men its got to be.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I wish she would open a restaurant, especially around Berkeley, where she lives. I've had many a good meal made or supervised by her - I really appreciate her style and sensibility.

Anyway, the guys seem to have a number of restaurants, and, it seems, plenty of time to be on TV. She's involved in a number of charitable and humanitarian organizations.

shel


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I would love it if all of them left.

I have hated Bobby Flay after his first battle with Morimoto.
Batali, after reading the book about his restaurant makes me sick.
Cat Cora??? Can someone pleae tell me all the restaurnats she has been the chef? I can't seem to find any online. She always loses.

Just give me a show where everyone shuts up and cooks. the new Iron Chef is so fake and scripted. Did you know the contestants have to submit their menus prior to the show. ??

Why does Flay always seems to get southwesten ingredients and Batali always seeks to get some easy Italian one?

Morimoto is the only one I like and seems to me to be the only one with his head out of his A%$. I have met all of them in person at one time or another, not a memorable experience.

P.S. Flay is super short!! Big surprize.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I hope Batali doesn't leave. I don't get to watch Iron Chef often, but I really enjoy Mario!


----------



## callisto in nc (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, since the first two eliminated were women, I doubt Cat is leaving. Something tells me they need at least one woman up there. Morimoto seems the logical choice since he hardly ever battles and doesn't need the publicity for other endeavors or shows that Bobby and Mario need. So I've been assuming Morimoto was leaving, but that's just my guess. I don't think we'll know until the end of the show.


----------



## amanda1016 (Oct 17, 2007)

I can not stand The Next Iron Chef. That Symon guy is perhaps one of the most obnoxious guys around. The best moment of the show so far has been when Jill Davies said that to be the next Iron Chef is the dream of all chefs. Really? I guess I missed that.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I really dont mind either Iron chef, or the show going on now, the next iron chef, its all good fun and some good looking food. All are great chefs. I have actually catered an event with Chef Morou a couple of years back. And Chef Besh is also a good guy who I have met at an event before.

But, I do know for a fact who is leaving the show, and that is Mario Batali.
I cant give details why, quite yet, but when I am given the Okay, I will let you know. Chef Batali is actually leaving the Food Network in general, which is why his show Molto Mario, has also been canceled. Again, I do know the reason in which he is leaving, but I cant say at this point in time.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Chef Torrie
Isn't he starting a new show and something about Gwennith Paltrow being on it ? BBC or something? I read it somewhere( I THINK???????)

canadiangirl


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

He is starting a new show, I am not sure of all the details on it, or what channel it is going to be on, but yes, he will have a new show. 

However, like I said, he is leaving the Food Network, and there is a reason.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Swell . . .


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Mario leaving.... he's managed to escape the hyper-over-exposure of Flay and Lagasse. (Maybe he wanted that but was denied??) I'd like to think it's for principled reasons. Although I couldn't stand watching Molto Mario (his generalizations about how "Italians" eat, drink and cook were overly broad and made my native Italian friends _bonkers_), I respect his creativity and genius with food and wine.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I just enjoy him as a personality-and Flay really doesn't do it for me anymore-I sort of liked him a long time ago, but lately-he just seems . . . bitter.


----------



## amanda1016 (Oct 17, 2007)

My husband and I were talking about this the other night. It seems that food network seems to latch on to people and use them for everything. Bobby Flay has how many shows? Emeril Lagasse is sort of coming down only to be replaced by Rachel Ray and now that insipid Guy fellow. It was nice to see that Mario only had three shows with Food network- maybe he wanted to be more, who knows.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

All good guesses, but not the reason! 

He more or less, got shoved off of the station. Wasnt by choice at all.


----------



## amanda1016 (Oct 17, 2007)

Guess they needed to make room for another Giada DeLaurentis or Tyler Florence show


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I went to school with Tyler. One of the most down to earth, great all around guys that you could meet. We still keep in contact and I have actually thrown ideas at Tyler for his show, Tylers Ultimate, even though he probably didnt use any of my ideas hah! I rarely get to watch the show. But Tyler is a great guy as well as a great chef!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have watched Molto Mario a few times lately on the Fine Living channel. I don't really care for the format of the show and some of his long-winded explanations but have enjoyed learning more about Italian foods. I've never lived in an area with a lot of Italian influence so my knowledge in that area is very limited to what I've seen on tv. 

I enjoy Tyler Florence and have learned a lot watching his shows. I made one of his recipes a while back and my family loved it but now I can't remember which one it was.....grr! lol 

As for Guy Fieri, I love him! I guess because I'm a homecook and we cook a lot of barbecue, I can identify with him more. His foods are very down to earth and I've heard rumors that he's actually on a barbecue competition team. 

Rachel Ray, I could live without now but when I was working 9-11 hours a day, I enjoyed getting ideas from her show. Some of them were really helpful when I came home beat after a long hard day and wanted a homecooked meal without putting an hour or more into it.

I've always enjoyed Emeril and still watch him from time to time but I prefer the Essence shows over Emeril Live. The BAM wears on the nerves after a while!

Guess I got spoiled by watching the Japanese Iron Chef shows because I've just never been able to get into the American version.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

October 2007: *Filming - PBS Series*
Mario is spending October in Spain filming his new PBS series 
highlighting the country's culture and sights. He will be joined by 
Oscar-winning actress Gwyneth Paltrow, New York Times food 
columnist Mark Bittman and Spanish TV actress Claudia Bassols. 
The show, which will be shot over a span of 10 weeks in English and 
Spanish, will be "a showcase of Spain as it has never been seen before".
 
*"Spain ... on the road Again"* will run on US public television PBS
as 13 one-hour episodes during late next year and is expected to be 
broadcast in other nations as well.
Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

All right! Maybe Public Television will be able to really cash in on the fatigue many of us have with Food Network getting SO commerical and glitzy. So many of us here have said we are abandoning FN and watching more of the PBS cooking shows. 

I'll make a note to watch this. Who else will migrate to PBS? Who else would you love to see do a really well-crafted show about food and or food and culture?

I vote for Sarah Moulton and Ina Garten.


----------



## adbdenton (Jun 24, 2007)

I immediately thought of Sarah Moulton- even though at one point she was the Food Network Golden Girl it never got to the nauseating point.
I love PBS- when I was a broke choir director it was the only channel I got so outside of the Kentucky politics round table there aren't many shows I won't watch on PBS (love Mystery!) I would gladly jump on the wagon quickly leaving FN for PBS


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I rarely get to see Sara Moulton because of when she's on, but whenever I see her show I enjoy it. I'd love to see her on PBS. I'm still undecided about Ina Garten's cooking, but I do love her show - it would be great to have lunch with her some day. Ellie Kreiger is another favorite, and FN doesn't seem to be using her skill and talent to best advantage. Alton Brown might do well on PBS if he loses some of the schtick. He did a show recently that was pretty much straight ahead - good recipes, good explanation of why things worked the way they did, some nice prep tips. He's got the goods.

Bobby Flay is FN all the way, Tyler Florence could probably have a great show on PBS, although his shows on FN are pretty well done - no bullshit theatrics. Paula Deen and Rachael are meant for FN, Giada could fly on PBS but perhaps FN gives her more of the exposure she wants. Sandra Lee and FN are meant for one another. Not sure where Robin MIller would fit in on PBS. Guy Fieri is a FN guy 100% ... I'm sure I missed a few. Oh, I'd love to see Cat Cora do a show on PBS.

Shel


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

*[*Lagasse throws a couple cloves of garlic in the processor*]*

_audience:_ oooOOOOOooooHHhhhhhHHh!

I think I'm gonna throw up now.


----------



## amanda1016 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just experienced shredded wheat through the nose- thanks for that!


----------



## callisto in nc (Oct 17, 2007)

That's what happens when you start hanging out with us NASCAR people. :lol: 

Truly, that is sad though, I don't want to see him gone.


----------



## callisto in nc (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know if I could find PBS on my dish lineup. I've never seen it. This could be bad for me.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I rarely ever see any cooking shows on PBS. Maybe I just don't watch at the right time. Sara Moulton would be a good fit, I think. I'd love to see more of Ellie Krieger. She's always on when I am not at home. Saturday mornings are usually family outing days. I want to learn how to cook more healthy foods for my family while still keeping them tasty and there just isn't much of that on tv right now.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I doubt I'll ever get to see any of the shows on PBS. Oh well. Can't win them all. 
From my point of view, I can't imagine why they would want to push Mario out. He seems like one of the nicest guys on FN.
Regarding the general dissatisfaction with FN, I'd like to weigh in. Why do they have all those contests and so called reality shows? And why are weekends such wastelands? Most of the shows are not really (I mean . . . really) about cooking at all. And what's up with The Next Food Network Star? I hate to be negative about an individual, but The Gourmet Next Door girl was my absolute last choice-given that I only caught a few shows. Maybe I just don't understand it all. ??????


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Of course, you can get Ellie's recipes on line at the Food Network web site. Also, try this site for healthy recipes: Recipes - Eating Well and this site The World's Healthiest Foods for lots of good information about healthy foods and a number of quick, easy, and healthy recipes.

Shel


----------



## onehappycat (Oct 21, 2007)

I like Iron Chef. It is wholesome entertainment, compared to a lot of the trash that is out there. I do realize that everything is scripted and yet, I still enjoy watching it. My favorite chef is Cat Cora, of course! Meow!


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Just to let you guys know, everything is not scripted. They really do cook, and they really do get judged. And they really do pick a winner. And it REALLY is based on food. Ha, sorry for all they "reallys". There are scripted parts, like the whole Chairman non-sense and everything.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the websites! I've looked at some of Ellie's recipes online and tried one for hummus which my daughter and I really liked. In reality, I'm horrible about cooking from a recipe and much more likely to remember to buy the ingredients and make it from memory if I see it. Does that make sense? I know weird! When I go looking for a recipe, it's to cook right then with no waiting and 9 times out of 10, I'm missing important ingredients. If I think about cooking it for a while after seeing it, I'll remember to put the ingredients on my shopping list. I know I'm weird. lol


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Emril as he removes a soufflee from the oven "Who needs those fancy restaurant tall soufflees anyay? I like mine fallen! Bam!a little powdered sugar" OOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH......

I lost all respect for him after that one.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

At one time I thought he might have made a decent Iron Chef competetor, but no longer. Too much glitz, not serious enough any more. Really sad! I've seen him burn things because he was too busy being a showman.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I dont mind Emeril at all. He is a great chef. You guys just need to realize, he does what the network wants. He does what the people want. They go there for the show. They dont go there just to watch him cook, thats what essence of Emeril is for. You know how hard it must be cooking live, while trying to entertain. Alot harder than it looks. Believe me.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, I cook live every day...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I can well imagine. I'd rather watch him on a visit to Johnson and Wales or in a situation where he is a chef rather than a television personality. As I've said here before, I remember seeing him on PBS with Julia Child, showing her how to do a Louisiana crawfish boil. He was charming and totally focused on what he was doing. I miss that, more so because I find some of the things he does on his show kind of embarassing ("Oh yeaaaaah, babe!" and the Three Stooges stuff) for someone with his culinary talent.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I loved watching Mario in Iron chef. In the last episode with him in it that I saw, he was in a great mood and poured wine for the judges. He seemed so in tune that it made my respect for him sky rocket. I didn't like the Molto Mario show very much. 

As for Emeril, *shakes head* I'm not even going there.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

The people of Canada have spoken; we don't even have Emeril anymore. Now working on Rachel Ray...


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm moving to Canada if you find a way to get Rachel off. She's my least favorite.


----------

